# mouse in a pirahna tank !



## 13ollox

Was surfing the web and come across this link ! if you are squimish or dont like the thought of watching a mouse get ripped to shreds, dont watch ! you have been advised ! i actually found it quite fasicnating how pirahnas attack and thought of it as a learning experiance ! for those who want to continue .....

http://www.docreno.com/mousefish/


----------



## robo mantis

my school principle lived in the Amazon and a person who lived by him got eaten by piranahs as he was crossing a river.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis

I believe they only attack people if they are showing signs if distress. I think if someone is fine and they're taking a slow and easy swim under water that the fish wont attack them. If i'm correct I think they will if you're bleeding aswell.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Andrew

Daaaaanngg, that mouse got PWNED!


----------



## joossa

That was hard to watch. It reminded of feeding live pinkies to Pacman frogs:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PQkMVXWUkYc&amp;amp...ted&amp;search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ca-6mdKYMts

Enjoy! :twisted:


----------



## Rory

whoever did that has very bad taste. Mice are mammals so they feel pain, stress, and are spatically and self aware. IMO they should have the same right to live as humans. If I knew who did that stunt I would ring up their constituent countrys animal welfare organisation. :evil:


----------



## Rick

> whoever did that has very bad taste. Mice are mammals so they feel pain, stress, and are spatically and self aware. IMO they should have the same right to live as humans. If I knew who did that stunt I would ring up their constituent countrys animal welfare organisation. :evil:


Crickets and fruit flies feel pain too but you don't have any problems feeding them to your mantids now do ya?


----------



## Rory

but they cant FEEL anything, the mouse can 

also being 13 when I got my first mantis a year ago i used to find crickets cute. now I HATE CRICKETS! USE A THOMPSONS HOLIDAY BOOK AS AN ESCAPEE DESTROYER!


----------



## Rick

> but they cant FEEL anything, the mouse can  also being 13 when I got my first mantis a year ago i used to find crickets cute. now I HATE CRICKETS! USE A THOMPSONS HOLIDAY BOOK AS AN ESCAPEE DESTROYER!


They can feel, just like a mantis can feel. Do you get upset over snake owners who feed mice to their pet snakes? Or what about mice that become food for a number of wild animals?


----------



## Rory

i mean that it could atleast be fed frozen, where it didnt feel pain during death. and in the wild it could atleast have a chance to escape. I still think that the practice is immoral and cruel. You can find completely equal frozen alternatives......


----------



## Chrome

I really want to watch this and see what the fuss is about but its not working for me. Is it on youtube?


----------



## Rory

yep, just type in piranha eating and find a mouse one. its twisted teens getting kicks out of cruelty. :evil:


----------



## Chrome

I dont get a kick out of it at all. I used to keep rats and I know what they are capable of feeling and what personalitys they can develope. Its not fair thats its live. I cant preach too much as Im getting a snake in a few weeks.


----------



## Rory

although you will feed it frozen food so that died painlessly.


----------



## Chrome

in all fairness i doubt being frozen alive is painless :?


----------



## Rory

they gas them then freeze them, thats how they do it. Gassing is painless.


----------



## Chrome

Hmmmm learn something new everyday


----------



## Rick

> they gas them then freeze them, thats how they do it. Gassing is painless.


They are fed alive often. Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## HepCatMoe

> i mean that it could atleast be fed frozen, where it didnt feel pain during death. and in the wild it could atleast have a chance to escape. I still think that the practice is immoral and cruel. You can find completely equal frozen alternatives......


are you a vegetarian? if not, do you know how your meat is killed?

whats the diferance?


----------

